# Apricot hair clipping issue



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I use an Andis II with a 10 blade and steel combs on Poppy, who has a fine, soft apricot toy poodle coat. The Andis is a reliable workhorse, but there are more recent options, like the Wahl Arco or Bravura. But have you considered your Moser might simply need servicing, and the original blades sharpening?


----------



## anthonyhague (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi. I think your right that the blades might be blunt. Ive recently seen a video saying that the Andis AGC is a great clipper and its blades last a long time, the guy says that Whal blades are garbage as they blunt within 10 hours. I feel investing in another Whal to be a silly option if ive got 3 pro blades which are blunt already. Personally, I really like my Moser Max45 but I cant be paying for new blades every year.

IMO ive got two options, look for a third party blade supplier or try an Andis clipper. Also Andis blades are half the price of Whal in the UK, so I might give them a try.

Thanks


----------



## anthonyhague (Apr 22, 2014)

From the replies ive seen on youtube it looks like many people are rating Andis blades so ive found an original Andis make and they do different levels of materials ranging from Steel to Ceramic and Titanium coatings, the titanium being the sharpest and longest lasting and about the same price as the Whal Moser blades. So im going to try that before buying a new clipper body as I think the Moser body if fine, I could only imagine it being better if it were quieter.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I got my Andis II on eBay - barely used and much cheaper than new. Lots of people seem to buy all the kit, have a go, decide they can't do it and sell the equipment!


----------



## anthonyhague (Apr 22, 2014)

^Ahh your Poppy is ace. Both your dogs look right at home possing on those steps.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

I have found that the longer blades like 4 and 5 are sometimes hard to use and just don't want to cut. Sprays like Kool Lube can help a lot, but make sure you clean and oil the blade properly after you use it.


----------



## anthonyhague (Apr 22, 2014)

OK, well ive seen how to sharpen clipper blades and its really easy. Ive bought a wetstone to sharpen the blades and I will see if they are usable after ive sharpened them.

Ive bought a 7 Final cut blade but the guy also recommends a 10 or 15 Geib Buttercut blade next time. 

Even though I look after my equipment you can see slight rusting where the blades touch, so its looking like fine hair and dull blades are the issue.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I never bought metal combs. I just use a plastic comb on my apricot poodle and it works fine.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I had an apricot toy poodle about 30 years ago and I used the cheapest human hair clippers along with the plastic guides. There were no Poodle Forums or YouTube videos nor did I have any idea where to buy professional quality clippers. I think the problem may be your blades need sharpening.


----------



## anthonyhague (Apr 22, 2014)

Skylar said:


> I think the problem may be your blades need sharpening.


We have come to the same conclusion. Ive ordered an Andis blade for a replacement but ive also ordered a wet stone because sharpening clipper blades seems really easy as the blade just lies flat on the stone. A knife needs to be held at a consistent angle to be sharpened and thats why I dont like stones to put an edge on a knife.

It surprised me that the blades could go blunt because I really look after my equipment and oil them after each use, but after taking the blades apart I could see a slight tarnishing which could be enough to put a tiny gap between the blades, causing them to jam with the fine hair. Im looking forward to seeing if sharpening works.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Have you tried a spray like Kool Lube? I find that helps a lot when my blades just don't want to cut. The only thing is you have to clean the blade properly with a blade cleaner after using it. 

I was not caring for my blades properly until somebody posted on this forum some documents that gave really good instructions. Kool Lube says it "cleans and lubricates", so I thought I didn't need to use a blade cleaner. I even asked the guy at the sharpening store and he said I didn't need to use a blade cleaner because Kool lube cleaned the blades. I found out that while it really helps temporarily to make the blades cut better, if you don't clean the blade with a blade cleaner after use it will gunk them up. I now use H42 to clean them and then oil after each use now and they cut much better, and I rarely use the Kool Lube.


----------



## anthonyhague (Apr 22, 2014)

Kool Lube - ill try that, Thanks!


----------



## anthonyhague (Apr 22, 2014)

*NEWS - The 4000 wet stone came in the post today*
But unfortunately sharpening the blades does NOT work. I have sharpened two blades now, the 8.5 and 4skip and neither are cutting through the hair without me holding the ends of the hair and pushing the blade into it to force the cut.

My other theory is the lack of bathing that is causing an issue. Now ive scissor cut my dogs I could bath them which I know would help with the clippers ability to cut, but my groomer does not need to bath the dogs before cutting so I dont want to either because it tightens the knots.

Ill just have to wait for the Andis Titanium Ceramic blade to come from the USA and see if that works better. The USA supplier also suggests a Geib Buttercut blade, apparently, they are the Best.

Im sure the problem is due to my dogs silky smooth hair cos those clippers would fly through my hair no problem.


----------



## anthonyhague (Apr 22, 2014)

FIXED - The problem was dull Wahl blades. I bought a Titanium Andis blade and it goes through their hair quiet well. Im very glad I came on here for advice before selling my Wahl Max45 Moser clipper, I recon its good but the Andis blades are way better IMO.

Thanks


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Ah - if you are cutting before bathing that will blunt the blades really quickly. And sharpening has to be followed by rebalancing, which may be why your whetstone didn't work as well as anticipated. My routine with Poppy is to brush and comb her really thoroughly the night before I plan to clip her, so that there are no little mats for the water to tighten up, bath her, blow dry while brushing, then clip and scissor. I'm glad you have it sorted, but your new blades will stay sharper for longer if you bath the dog first!


----------



## anthonyhague (Apr 22, 2014)

Pre brushing and bathing is definitely the best method for getting the best cut too, but now ive got 3 poodles is quite a task keeping their knots out, especially as one of them thinks im trying to murder him. Im going to attempt to give them a quick brush every Sunday to keep the bad knots out, especially on their legs as I like the look of thicker legs on my dogs.

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Ethan (May 23, 2017)

I groom two standard poodles (Jack and Elfie) that are on the cream to red color continuum. The first time I tried to clip Jack, which was my first attempt to clip a poodle, I used a fairly common set of pet clippers, the kind you get at Walmart and all kinds of stores. These clippers worked about normally on other dogs. But the apricot poodle puppy hair stopped the clippers dead in their tracks. I tried a different set, it stopped them too. I tried a brand new (albeit cheap) trimmer. Stopped that too. I found the only way to get those clippers to work was to hold the hair at the end and force the blade through, with the result being very rough, and progress excessively slow. So I went on Ebay and found a set of Andis AGC2 clippers on sale for about $120 and discovered they work beautifully on apricot poodle puppy hair, and anything else I’ve tried! I use ceramic blades and I always demat, wash and dry before clipping. I use Oster Kool Lube spray to clean the blades after each use. I don’t use the spray while clipping because it removes the oil from the blade and increases friction and heat, basically the opposite of what it’s supposed to do...:doh: I’ve never used a special cleaner. My #10 blade, which came with the clippers and which sees the most use, is still sharp and effective after nearly 2 years use on 3 standard poodles.


----------



## anthonyhague (Apr 22, 2014)

LOL - Yeah that fine apricot hair is a clipper stopper for sure. For the time being the Andis Titanium 7 is doing a great job of keeping their body hair nice and neat. Next im going to try the Geib Buttercut blades as ive been told thats the best blade, must be worth a try anyway.

Its frustrating watching your clippers fly through other dogs hair with no problem only to be stumped by Apricot poodle hair, it was completely unexpected to me with their hair being so light and smooth and very easy to cut with hairdressing scissors. 

Im just glad ive found the solution which is:- Apricot poodle hair needs the sharpest blades on the market. Buy/Order a backup blade for when your current one goes blunt, then I wont get stuck half way into a cut 

Good Luck


----------

